# Books



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Sun, 7 Jan 2001 20:41:59 -0700*
I know many on the list are avid readers. Over the Holidays, I 
received/purchased some great ones. Sorry if they have been mentioned 
before:
"Ortona" by Mark Zuehlke
"The U-Boat Hunters" The RCN and the offensive against Germany‘s 
Submarines by Marc Milner
"Corps Business" 30 Management principles of the US Marine Corps
Coincidentally, I took a Military History course by Marc Milner, while 
at UNB. My wife ordered it, through Amazon, knowing very little about 
what she was looking for - great job :-
Corps Business, I have read and passed along already to one of my VPs. 
The reason I can‘t list the author. It was odd - most of the principles 
in the book, I had learned in the Canadian Army, and am using in my own 
capacity as a Manager. Stuff I‘ve been saying all along ! A great read 
for those of us working on civvy street, trying to explain the "right" 
way of doing things, to our peers. "Ortona" I am reading now, and enjoy 
it immensely.
I also received another great gift - a "page a day" Canadian Military 
history calendar, by our very own Captain O‘Leary. My Mother and Father 
ordered it through his Regimental Rogue website.
Ubique
MacFarlane
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
I know many on the 
list are avid
readers. Over the Holidays, I received/purchased some great ones. Sorry 
if they
have been mentioned before:
"Ortona" by Mark
Zuehlke
"The U-Boat Hunters" 
The RCN and
the offensive against Germany‘s Submarines by Marc Milner
"Corps Business" 30 
Management
principles of the US Marine Corps
Coincidentally, I 
took a Military
History course by Marc Milner, while at UNB. My wife ordered it, through 
Amazon,
knowing very little about what she was looking for - great job 
:-
Corps Business, I 
have read and
passed along already to one of my VPs. The reason I can‘t list the 
author. It
was odd - most of the principles in the book, I had learned in the 
Canadian
Army, and am using in my own capacity as a Manager. Stuff I‘ve been 
saying all
along ! A great read for those of us working on civvy street, trying to 
explain
the "right" way of doing things, to our peers. "Ortona" I am reading 
now, and
enjoy it immensely.
I also received 
another great gift
- a "page a day" Canadian Military history calendar, by our very own 
Captain
O‘Leary. My Mother and Father ordered it through his Regimental Rogue
website.
Ubique
MacFarlane
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army (23 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Rob Ayres" <ayrzee_07@hotmail.com>* on *Fri, 23 Mar 2001 13:59:03 -0500*
Does anybody know if the Reserves will be issued any of those fancy new 
boots I‘ve been hearing about the Army getting?
RobA
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
Does anybody know if the Reserves will 
be issued
any of those fancy new boots I‘ve been hearing about the Army
getting?
RobA
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

